# afx fronts on tjets



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i,ve always been a fan of afx fronts on the jets and i want to show ya what i do.the only thing i do different is this.first off i couldnt stand the slop between the journal and the skinny afx axel so, i fashioned up a bushing that fits right in perfectly.i guess i got lucky cus the brass tubing fits the od of the axel nicely.i doo both journals (long and short)it adds a lil weight too and all the slop is gone and the afx fronts are rock steady. yer gonna have to go to the hobbyshop to get some cuz i dont know the size.so bring an axel and chassis with ya.pictured is a bug that i,ve had on the bench for a couple of days and started going at it pretty good lastnite(cuz the ht was offline.i wanted to put the car here in tuning section mostly everything in it i learned here in tuning.also i ground off the rib thats on the wide afx tire and drill out the mags the final look is pretty cool .i hope you agree. just add some tuffy magnets new brushes,tuned shoes,and a gray tip copper wire arm(i dont know the ohms)but it spinns very good!so good it makes a cool woooshing sound at the end of my longest straight!the bug has lots of room for lowering i stopped short of grinding more off.anyway the bug is a top 10 car here on my track.just a real strong runner that i,ve turned many laps so far. try this mod you,ll like it!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool stuff there!!:thumbsup:

I always been a fan of the AFX rims on t-jets myself. I think the AFX rims are just plain cool and scream HotRod!!


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*How'bout T-jet fronts on AFX?*

We used to run AFX/AFXMT fronts on T-jets, until we discovered the "brass-fronts" made for t-jets. The early versions used original t-jet tires but are too "tall" by (later version brass front) race'n standards. So, we use the old "tall" ones on our "race'n" AFX's (not AFX/MT). All you have to do is open-up the front axle holes a tad. Most of the newer t-jet weighted fronts are too low profile to work on an AFX (ie...wheels won't touch track in standard AFX axle holes).........wooff


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey fella tuners i guess where i was goin with this is a piece of brass tubing will take up for all the slop and make it a nice front for ya and add a lil old school /hotrod class to what ya got on the bench. silly jets they take up all my spare time!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

joegri said:


> hey fella tuners i guess where i was goin with this is a piece of brass tubing will take up for all the slop and make it a nice front for ya and add a lil old school /hotrod class to what ya got on the bench. silly jets they take up all my spare time!!!




I want you to know Joe I was in my local hobby shop and was looking at the tubing!! Didn't have an axle with me tho.:dude:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey joe65 if you go back to the hobby shop. bring afx axels front and rear,maybe some tyco axels and a pancake arm. its been my luck that you will have just about everyting covered.also a tjet body i,ll bet you can get some evergreen plastic tubing to make post repairs and spacers too. good luck!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

joegri said:


> hey joe65 if you go back to the hobby shop. bring afx axels front and rear,maybe some tyco axels and a pancake arm. its been my luck that you will have just about everyting covered.also a tjet body i,ll bet you can get some evergreen plastic tubing to make post repairs and spacers too. good luck!




I'm writing it down Joe. I will make a trip and grab the stuff. I also am looking for some small tubing to make stacks or sidepipes. Thanks.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Pancake arm?? You saying you place a piece of tubing in the chassis?? You drill it out??


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> ...Pancake arm?? You saying you place a piece of tubing in the chassis?? You drill it out??...


I think he meant you to use the tubing as a bushing for the armature. Some guys put copper tuning is as bushings for the arm and axles.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

resinmonger said:


> I think he meant you to use the tubing as a bushing for the armature. Some guys put copper tuning is as bushings for the arm and axles.




No kidding? But wouldn't you have to open the hole up to fit it?? I couldn't do that to my little cars rm.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> No kidding? But wouldn't you have to open the hole up to fit it?? I couldn't do that to my little cars rm.


The press in bushing is no big deal....most times the reason for putting one in is a wallered out hole anyway...."What's a smidgen more gonna hurt?"


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

most times ya can press in a chunk o tubing then others ya gotta ream,em out a lil. also if you get a wide selection of tubing there almost endless posibilities.just lastnite i was able to moch up some 6 spoke rims off of a i dont know what it is but, they sure looked fresh on a slantnose porsche thats under construction.also get a seclection of tiny drill bits and start reamin.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice. Pictures??


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

joegri said:


> . . . just lastnite i was able to moch up some 6 spoke rims off of a i dont know what it is . . .


Sounds like my inventory management system too - lmfao :tongue:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey joe 65 heres a coupla pics first 1 shows some tubing that has been fit to width and the g plus rims shoved in. the chassis is a new style jonny type not crazy bout ,em but i had some hangin round takin up space so i,m gonna use,em up.next i spun up some road apples(thats what i call,em)rear tires to fit the slantnose rear wheelwells.the body came from cant remembereither jimscutoms/or taillights fade on ebay.dude does make some nice resins.today its 90 to 98 in my back yard so it,s cave time for me.had time to softin the gears with some maguires plastic polish ,shimm the mags and break in the brushes. along with more than 2 buds! i,ve turned maybe 30 laps with the chassis still needs more shudoovoodoo. but i think it will be a good running car.what i,m getting at is with some tubing and some drill bits you can make some pretty cool front for the jets and not spend alot and hone yer modeling/building skills. go ahead and try some!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

joegri said:


> hey joe 65 heres a coupla pics first 1 shows some tubing that has been fit to width and the g plus rims shoved in. the chassis is a new style jonny type not crazy bout ,em but i had some hangin round takin up space so i,m gonna use,em up.next i spun up some road apples(thats what i call,em)rear tires to fit the slantnose rear wheelwells.the body came from cant remembereither jimscutoms/or taillights fade on ebay.dude does make some nice resins.today its 90 to 98 in my back yard so it,s cave time for me.had time to softin the gears with some maguires plastic polish ,shimm the mags and break in the brushes. along with more than 2 buds! i,ve turned maybe 30 laps with the chassis still needs more shudoovoodoo. but i think it will be a good running car.what i,m getting at is with some tubing and some drill bits you can make some pretty cool front for the jets and not spend alot and hone yer modeling/building skills. go ahead and try some!!




Thats some good stuff there Joe. I will have to try it out.

Love the Porsche body too!!!

I just got 2 from Bruce at Traxx and they are sweet!! One with the whale tail and one with out. Real cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx joe65 i think a porsche body is perfect for jets but,its my oppinion that the whaletail is just that.just seems to be tail heavy. the quickest/best handling car around here is a 356 porsche. i guess in real life the porsche body rules in roadcourse racin. post up a pic of the porsches would love to see,em.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

joegri said:


> thanx joe65 i think a porsche body is perfect for jets but,its my oppinion that the whaletail is just that.just seems to be tail heavy. the quickest/best handling car around here is a 356 porsche. i guess in real life the porsche body rules in roadcourse racin. post up a pic of the porsches would love to see,em.



Here they are Joe, along with a few other projects i'm working on.

Tell me this white whale tail won't look smokin hot with the black accent trim package!!!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=297816


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Here they are Joe, along with a few other projects i'm working on.
> 
> Tell me this white whale tail won't look smokin hot with the black accent trim package!!!
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=297816




Joe did you get a look at these yet???:dude:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

j skylark yes i did .saw them on a post that you are gonna be busy building! also i,ve been checkin my box for the white that you were gonna send.(just kidding)i do like the 911 porsche are those the faller type?or a resin copy of?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

joegri said:


> j skylark yes i did .saw them on a post that you are gonna be busy building! also i,ve been checkin my box for the white that you were gonna send.(just kidding)i do like the 911 porsche are those the faller type?or a resin copy of?



Haha yea they are from the famous Mr Bruce aka Trax Hobbies. Resin.


----------

